# First weekend offshore



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Had a great first weekend fishing! Fished Friday Saturday and Sunday. Hammered the kings slow trolling Friday and the snapper on sat and sun. Saturday ended up with a stud mangrove and Sunday with a nice firetruck for a friend that had never been before.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice red grouper! Sounds like you had a great weekend!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

What size tire is that your running on your trailer in the picture?


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

Lucky dudes, nice fish too!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

How far offshore were the kings ?


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

The tires are a 205/70 r14


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Also the Kings were caught trolling live cigars about 3.5 miles directly off the beach to the east of Destin pass


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice all the way around.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

Cape_Horn_24 said:


> Also the Kings were caught trolling live cigars about 3.5 miles directly off the beach to the east of Destin pass



That's where I usually hook mine trolling Rapala X Raps but no luck so far just a crap ton of bonita. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Do you mind telling me how you rig your live cigars? And speed of the troll. New to the area and trying to figure out all my options for catching fish around here.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ronnied78 said:


> Do you mind telling me how you rig your live cigars? And speed of the troll. New to the area and trying to figure out all my options for catching fish around here.


You troll live bait SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW! Did I mention slow.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

ronnied78 said:


> Do you mind telling me how you rig your live cigars? And speed of the troll. New to the area and trying to figure out all my options for catching fish around here.


Hey man i was trolling 3.5-4 mph.... if the bait is skipping slow down. Just fast enough to keep them from crossing each other. Its also fast enough to rip a x rap or stretch so they get deep enough for fish.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pics capt, keep them coming!


----------

